# Off the subject but



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I dont know if any of you have heard of the legal maijuanna and cocaine ? Well havong alot of issues around where I live about it like in schools n such let me know what you know


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

legal? that aint good.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

If anyone does it its a waist of there lifes all the government is it seems is trying to kill everyone faster


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

its insensce...


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

The incense gig was just to label it as that to get it out in the market. The marijuana doesn't have the thc in it, but has the same effects. Our area has just been banned for the marijuana. I haven't heard about the powder yet.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah Mississippi's Legislator banned it in Ms not to long ago.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I just heard about the powder myself yesterday


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

been in Florida for a while. Not THC.......something different but same effect. Had a friend trying to sell it bulk. stupid IMO.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Lol, we are having the same problems over here in iraq! People buy it from internet stores and get it sent over here. They get in deep trouble just for having it, much less using it. 

Just plain stupid if you ask me!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Well to be honest my lil sister got caught with it and im so pissed she is 17 and still in school and thats wwhere she got caught at idk what the side effects of it are or if the laws are the same or what any info will help


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

There banning It in Ark to, its called k2, might as well roll up popoueri, how ever u spell it lol


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry im totaly against anyone on these drug why in the heck would u make a drug that can kill make u addicted and will just kill you legal?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Most of the cities around me have/are banning it


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i hope they ban it here to do you have to be a certain age to buy it can any one get idk anything at all about it


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

My roommate picked up some of the weed stuff recently, said it worked just as well as weed but with no thc apparently. I'm not interested cause should something happen at work, I don't wanna find out that I failed a **** test cause of it. The things people will do for a buzz


----------

